# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Let's Party!!

## Chantellabella

No reason. 


Let's just party. 


I'll go get the balloons and paper plates.

----------


## Chantellabella



----------


## Chantellabella

Now I have to go get paper plates.

----------


## Chantellabella



----------


## Chantellabella



----------


## fizamalik

Nice adventure & great pics work,Thank you very much of the pictures, it was interesting to watch them.

----------


## Otherside

Is there cake?

----------


## Total Eclipse

Yes.. lets party!!  :boogie:

----------


## Koalafan

Ill just sit in the corner stoned the whole time  :Joint:   :Giggle:   :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Nice adventure & great pics work,Thank you very much of the pictures, it was interesting to watch them.



You're definitely invited as well as everybody here. Good to know you and welcome to the forum and party!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Is there cake?




I'll get right on that.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yes.. lets party!!



Can you get us some music, sweetie? You're the DJ.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ill just sit in the corner stoned the whole time



No sitting in the corner, my fuzzy friend. You're the designated koala dancer!! Now get those bear moves ready for us.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Just out of sheer clicheness...

----------


## Chantellabella

> Just out of sheer clicheness...




OMGosh!!!! These are great!!!! Got me so pumped up!!  I taught my little kids in Kindergarten and at the library, their left and right dancing to the Macarena!!

----------


## CeCe

This seems like it was a surprise party for Othersiide who is now a global moderator!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> This seems like it was a surprise party for Othersiide who is now a global moderator!!



OmyGosh!!! Otherside, I didn't even catch that! That's awesome! You'll be the best mod ever here! Congratulations! 

Now I definitely need to get the cake.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Can you get us some music, sweetie? You're the DJ.



What sort of music ya interested in right now? x  :Guitarist2: 





> Ill just sit in the corner stoned the whole time




......... You better be sharing that and not in the corner... or you will get a bopa  :bopa:  





> This seems like it was a surprise party for Othersiide who is now a global moderator!!



 :Evil Banana:

----------


## Otherside

We must have this.

pirate-bouncy-castle.jpg

----------


## Otherside

> This seems like it was a surprise party for Othersiide who is now a global moderator!!







> OmyGosh!!! Otherside, I didn't even catch that! That's awesome! You'll be the best mod ever here! Congratulations! 
> 
> Now I definitely need to get the cake.



Thanks guys.

----------


## Chantellabella

> We must have this.
> 
> pirate-bouncy-castle.jpg



Yes, definitely!!


Here are your cakes.......


































Congratulations!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> What sort of music ya interested in right now? x




Anything you like.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Anything you like.



Here is one.. 

http://anxietyspace.com/forums/entry.php?872-Errgh

----------


## Chantellabella

> Here is one.. 
> 
> http://anxietyspace.com/forums/entry.php?872-Errgh



Wow!!! You are so talented, my beautiful friend! That was a great song from the heart. Thank you for sharing it! 

Yes, that song is perfect. 

Any other ones you want to share with the party?  ::):  *hint, hint*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

> Here is one.. 
> 
> http://anxietyspace.com/forums/entry.php?872-Errgh



Wow. very talented!  :Guitarist3:

----------


## James

> Here is one.. 
> 
> http://anxietyspace.com/forums/entry.php?872-Errgh



This is really awesome Kay....very cool, very well done.  You are very talented.

----------


## Chantellabella

> 



Yes, this is a party!!

Did you bring the dip? 

You were supposed to bring the dip. 



You know guys, we only need 27? more people to hit our 2,000 member party. 

I'll go find the fondue forks.

----------


## Otherside

Two days time anxiety space will be 1...

birthdaycake.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

> Two days time anxiety space will be 1...
> 
> birthdaycake.jpg



Definitely a reason to have a party.  ::):   :sparkles:

----------


## Skippy

Yay, party! I'll grab my guitar and join in with a song.  ::D:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I'm not much of a party person, but I'll show up and stand in a corner alone with a drink and avoid eye contact with everyone else. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yay, party! I'll grab my guitar and join in with a song.



Sounds good! Between you and Special K, we'll have us some great sound!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm not much of a party person, but I'll show up and stand in a corner alone with a drink and avoid eye contact with everyone else. 
> 
> Â¬_Â¬



Nope! At this party. You're among friends. We don't judge, so let your peeling down and join in!

----------


## Chantellabella

Egad!!!! I missed the 2,000 members 19 members ago!!! How could I have missed the party? 


Well, happy 2,000 members. 


And Scruffy don't say that a lot of that are spammers. Yes, they may be, but they need love too.

----------


## Otherside

Well there's this russian guy that made about twenty dupe accounts yesterday. I think he was trying to sell green coffee or something. I suppose since we're sharing the love with the spammers or whatever, we could give out free coffee to anyone who comes to the party. Although looking at the prices of it

Picture1.jpg

Compare that to normal coffee...

Picture2.jpg

You also can't buy Green Coffee at the store. Green Tea, yes. Just not Green Coffee. I think I'll just serve normal coffee.

Edit-Literally. Half the people logged in are his damn dupes. All banned, still logged in.  ::  Weird_o.


_

----------


## Chantellabella

:Guitarist2:   :juggle:   :Pot:   :popcorn:   :Guitarist:   ::   :mask:   :sparkles:   :Celebrate: 

Decided to rev up the party again.

Special K, do you have any more songs to share with us? 

We need dip. Anybody got dip?

----------


## Member11

::

----------


## Sagan

:: 

YaHooooo  :juggle:   :Kiss:   :spank:

----------


## Chantellabella

We could have had a party on Thanksgiving. That was my birthday.  ::):  

Oh well, we'll just have to wait till this place hits 3,000 members now.  :sparkles:

----------


## Member11

> That was my birthday.



Oh?? Happy B-day! :sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh?? Happy B-day!



Thanks, my buddy.  ::):  

Now I'm reallllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyy old!!!

----------


## James

> That was my birthday.



Happy belated birthday!   :Birthday:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Happy belated birthday!



Thanks James!!  ::):

----------


## kc1895

I'm going to share some leftover Strawberry Chocolate Mousse cake with you all!  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm going to share some leftover Strawberry Chocolate Mousse cake with you all!



Awesome!! Especially after just watching the diarrhea song in the technical support section. 

Oh wait. Strawberry Chocolate Mousse cake strangely resembles diarrhea doesn't it? 

Um. Nevermind.

----------


## Skippy

> Awesome!! Especially after just watching the diarrhea song in the technical support section. 
> 
> Oh wait. Strawberry Chocolate Mousse cake strangely resembles diarrhea doesn't it? 
> 
> Um. Nevermind.



LMAO Diiiiiiiiiiiarrrrrrheaaaa~~

----------


## Misssy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS8Gu...F490B1CB19A1F8

----------


## Chantellabella

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS8Gu...F490B1CB19A1F8



LOL! We're being invaded with Reggae Christmas songs. Awesome! I'm listening to three songs at once.

----------


## Skippy

> LOL! We're being invaded with Reggae Christmas songs. Awesome! I'm listening to three songs at once.



So im not the only one who can multitask like that! Just thought I was crazy.

----------


## Rawr

im-fat-lets-party.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

> im-fat-lets-party.jpg



Well, the gang's all here! Time to start!!  ::):

----------


## Rawr

> Well, the gang's all here! Time to start!!



Yaaaaayyyy!  :mask:  :sparkles:

----------

